# Probleme auf Huss & Erengrad



## Ashgard (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hat nochjemand seit paar Minuten auf Huss das Problem, das Szenarion joinen, Gildenchat und paar andere
Dinge nicht mehr funktionieren?

waves
Ash


----------



## epiphone2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat nochjemand seit paar Minuten auf Huss das Problem, das Szenarion joinen, Gildenchat und paar andere
> Dinge nicht mehr funktionieren?
> ...



Ja ist definitiv so Freundesliste funzt nich alles was mit der Gilde zu tun hat und allegmein mit Szenarien und RvR kämpfen stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Twibble (12. Oktober 2008)

Jopp, unser Szenario endete einfach nicht, Gildenchat (Gilde an sich), Freundesliste weg etc. Glaube es braucht nen Neustart.


----------



## Need-a-nickname (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja, da scheint grade alles kaputt zu sein. Die Gilde wird nicht mehr angezeigt, für Szenarien kann man sich nicht mehr anmelden, im Sozialmenü geht gar nichts mehr und in einer Zwergenburg erscheinen warum auch immer Goblin- und Orkwachen. Sieht so aus, als gäbe es grade massive Probleme mit dem Server. Ich probiere erst morgen wieder, auf Huss zu spielen.


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich bestaetigen...


----------



## Sethek (12. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kann ich bestaetigen...



Dito. Ticket ist raus.


----------



## Tikume (12. Oktober 2008)

Jup Freundin ICQte mich grad dass da was nicht stimmt.


----------



## Imar (12. Oktober 2008)

mhm ehlo sacht mir was nicht zufällig lvl ~19 und vorhin im kap3 bei den Elfen rumgelaufen?

und ansonsten die selben Probs, allerdings muss ich gleich arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Oktober 2008)

Imar schrieb:


> mhm ehlo sacht mir was nicht zufällig lvl ~19 und vorhin im kap3 bei den Elfen rumgelaufen?



Ich bin nicht mal on, also schlecht möglich.


----------



## kescho (12. Oktober 2008)

jo ich merks auch häng seid paa minuten bei den bild fest wenn man wegfliegt aba in altdorf werde ich wolh niemals ankommen ^^


----------



## Imar (12. Oktober 2008)

vor paar Stunden @tikume^^


----------



## Chrissler (12. Oktober 2008)

phu dachte schon nur ich habe das problem *schweiss abwisch* na hoffentlich geht das heute wieder alles was da woll gerade passiert


----------



## Tikume (12. Oktober 2008)

Imar schrieb:


> vor paar Stunden @tikume^^



Möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imar (12. Oktober 2008)

Naja kam aufjedenfall sowas wie vERDAMMTES hEXENVIEH, und das von ner kleinen lila/rosa Eisenbrecherin musste ich gut lachen...


----------



## doncarloso (12. Oktober 2008)

geht mir auch so. Kann nirgendswo hinfliegen und sc beitreten geht auch nicht.


----------



## Yasira (12. Oktober 2008)

Selbe Problem, selber Server, selber Schock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huss wird wohl DER Forscherliga-Realm für GOA werden *gg


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Yasira schrieb:


> Selbe Problem, selber Server, selber Schock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Argh... meine Einträge für die Wälzertaktiken sind verschwunden... und das ausgerechnet jetzt wo ich sie endlich beim Bibliothekar kaufen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Huss braucht wirklich mal nen Neustart glaub ich...


----------



## Tikume (12. Oktober 2008)

Imar schrieb:


> Naja kam aufjedenfall sowas wie vERDAMMTES hEXENVIEH, und das von ner kleinen lila/rosa Eisenbrecherin musste ich gut lachen...




Zwergischer Akzent ... ganz sicher.


----------



## Dentus (12. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich froh das hier zu lesen....Mensch ich dachte schon was ist denn jetzt hier los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ist heut eben mal TV Abend angesagt


----------



## Chrissler (12. Oktober 2008)

nun ich habe in ner halben stunden Gildentreffen hmm wird wohl nichts mehr draus kann ja nichtmal das gebiet wechseln >< sind die da schon dran hat jemand der ein ticket geschrieben hat schon eine rückmeldung?


----------



## Sethek (12. Oktober 2008)

Chrissler schrieb:


> nun ich habe in ner halben stunden Gildentreffen hmm wird wohl nichts mehr draus kann ja nichtmal das gebiet wechseln >< sind die da schon dran hat jemand der ein ticket geschrieben hat schon eine rückmeldung?


Negativ. Keine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Oktober 2008)

Es wird wie bei Daoc laufen - anfang nächster Woche wird das Problem bemerkt und der Server rebootet.
Vorteil bei Daoc (zumindest zu ToA Zeiten) war dass der Server auch mal gerne von selbst abschmierte und das Problem so etwas zeitnaher behoben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (12. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es wird wie bei Daoc laufen - anfang nächster Woche wird das Problem bemerkt und der Server rebootet.
> Vorteil bei Daoc (zumindest zu ToA Zeiten) war dass der Server auch mal gerne von selbst abschmierte und das Problem so etwas zeitnaher behoben wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das beruhigt mich ja unheimlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordnicon (12. Oktober 2008)

ach naja  die liebgewonnenen problemchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesariilya (12. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem bei uns.... es hat gleich die ganze Gilde zerissen -.- fort und futsch das fast 12te Gildenlevel. Von jetzt fast 50 zerstreuten mitgliedern mal ganz zu schweigen. Allein die Verwirrung fügt der Gilde einen Immensen Schaden zu 

danke ich bin für heute echt bedient. was ein scheiss sonntag

lg


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2008)

Vesariilya schrieb:


> Das Problem bei uns.... es hat gleich die ganze Gilde zerissen -.- fort und futsch das fast 12te Gildenlevel. Von jetzt fast 50 zerstreuten mitgliedern mal ganz zu schweigen. Allein die Verwirrung fügt der Gilde einen Immensen Schaden zu


Nicht gleich verzweifeln! Offensichtlich gibt es da ein Problem - und das wird auch gefixt werden. Im Normalfall sollte der Fix so aussehen, dass alle Probleme die durch den Fehler entstanden sind korrigiert werden. Im Zweifelsfall wird es halt ein Rollback geben - daher hab ich auch erstmal ausgeloggt, um mich nicht ueber eventuell verlorene Level zu aergern...


----------



## Dentus (12. Oktober 2008)

Vesariilya schrieb:


> Das Problem bei uns.... es hat gleich die ganze Gilde zerissen -.- fort und futsch das fast 12te Gildenlevel. Von jetzt fast 50 zerstreuten mitgliedern mal ganz zu schweigen. Allein die Verwirrung fügt der Gilde einen Immensen Schaden zu
> 
> danke ich bin für heute echt bedient. was ein scheiss sonntag
> 
> lg


Ach der Chef ist auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke nicht das wir da was verlieren...das wird sicher repariert werden...hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Vesariilya (12. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ach der Chef ist auch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich habe die Kunde voller Schock vernommen und das wo ich gerade durch Zufall am PC saß um etwas für mein Fernstudium zu suchen. Ich hoffe das der Server wieder "rerollt" (?) wird und alles wieder beim alten sein wird.

Ich bin natürlich auch online mit Carumel Thuril 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Caimbeul (12. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es wird wie bei Daoc laufen - anfang nächster Woche wird das Problem bemerkt und der Server rebootet.
> Vorteil bei Daoc (zumindest zu ToA Zeiten) war dass der Server auch mal gerne von selbst abschmierte und das Problem so etwas zeitnaher behoben wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 dann sollte vielleicht wer ne email an den goa support schreiben


----------



## BloodyLove (12. Oktober 2008)

noch immer nichts neues.... keine antwort vom support...


----------



## Twibble (12. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ne ziemlich schlechte Performance seitens GOA muss man sagen.


----------



## Chrissler (12. Oktober 2008)

man muss dazu auch sagen es ist sonntag abend ich persöhnlich finde das jetzt auch voll besch...eiden das es nicht geht aber was soll man tun mehr als hoffen kann man nicht ich denke da tut sich auch heute nix mehr hoffentlich gehts morgen wieder ^^


----------



## Carangil (12. Oktober 2008)

Naja, könnte natürlich besser sein, aber so schlimm ist es - noch - nicht. Wenn sie alles Montag wieder beheben und niemand so viel schlechter steht ... (für mich wär ein rollback jetzt nicht so prickelnd, hab einige schöne Sachen gefunden ...).

Twink ich halt Destro auf nem anderen Server ...


----------



## Millca (12. Oktober 2008)

Für diejenigen, die eine Gildenlöschung oder ein dadurch begründetes Rollback befürchten:
Die Gildenstandarte existiert noch, von daher scheint es mehr ein Output- als ein Daten-Fehler zu sein. Man ist auch laut irgendeiner Anzeige noch in der entsprechenden Gilde eingetragen.


----------



## Seelenwanderer (12. Oktober 2008)

Das ganz ist etwas merkwürdig.

- Die /who befehle gehen nicht mehr
- WEnn man auf Gilde klickt ist alles weg, und man sieht sich selbst nciht mehr in der gilde. Allerdings sieht man bei Gildenmitgliedern den Namen der Gilde unter dem Namen. Diese sehen es bei sich selbst jedoch nicht. 

Was ich ärgert, seit ca 1718 Uhr gibt offensichtlich Probleme auf dem Server Huus. ICh wette die Ticketzahlen sind seit dem stark gestiegen für den Server Huus. Ich zumindest habe jeden den ich von der Gilde erwischt habe gesagt, sollen einTicket erstellen und ich wette viele haben eines erstellt.

Also erwarte ich schon, dass so was bemerkt wird und das GOA auf dere Homepage eine Nachricht einbauen, mit der Aussage, dass sie sich der Problme auf dem Server bewußt sind und daran arbeite. Evtl sogar mal den Hinweis geben, dass sie den Server neu starten müssen.

WEnn allerdings die erhöhten Ticketzahlen bei GOA nicht auffallen, dann weis ich auch nicht weiter und dann gibt es da allerdings ein wirkliches Problem. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass es nicht so schlim mist.

Viele Grüße

P.S. zumindest sind die server noch online und die Putzfrau hat nicht wiedermal den Stromstecker gezogen. Das war mal das Gerücht, vür eine Ursache dass alle DAOC Server plötzlich weg waren. K.A ob das stimmt aber die Gerüchteküche ist da sehr überzeugt von.


----------



## Tikume (12. Oktober 2008)

Ist aber leider bei den meisten Firmen so dass da der Deckel draufgehalten wird - wo den Leuten doch ein "Problem bekannt" und wenn möglich noch eine ungefähre Zeitangabe als Info reichen täte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Rechenzentrum ist garantiert auch Sonntags jemand unterwegs der arbeitet.


----------



## SystemFehler (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich vermute mal, die Tickets erreichen die Admins gar nicht. Ansonsten find ich die Responsezeit auch schon wenigstens diskussionswürdig, rund 7h gibt es das Problem jetzt schon. Ich glaube übrigens das es das Problem wenigstens tlw. gestern bereits gab.  Bin gestern Abend erst nicht in eine Ini rein gekommen (Altstadt Kanalisation) und dann genau im Augenblick des Ablebens (2 Champs an der Backe) wieder draußen angekommen. Durfte auf meinen Grabstein klicken, aber wurde nirgendwo hin zurück gesetzt. Ich hatte dann auch keine Gilde (Fenster usw.) mehr, obwohl mich die anderen da noch gesehen haben. Erst nach 3-4 mal neu starten war alles wieder gut.


----------



## kenjimo (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leidensgenossen,
scheint als ob sich nun Erengrad an huss angesteckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BGs, Friendslist usw. alles verschnupft!
Ihr seid also nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Uhhh, und ich dachte schon es würde an meinem PC liegen, bin auch auf Erengrad und bei mir funzt auch nix mehr, F-list, BG´s Gildenchat oder sogar die Grp leaven... Ma schauen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Enos (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo Erengrad geht auch nichts... Find nur Schade das nicht Offizielles irgendwo zu lesen ist


----------



## Orixas (13. Oktober 2008)

o_O dier serverallergie ... ,bleibt ja fern von nuln ihr bazillen


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Es tut mir leid aber ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen ABER:

Ist es normal das ich aufeinmal Gidenlos bin? Habe gerade von meiner Zauberin auf mein Choosen gewechselt ( beide in der Selben Gilde) und der Choosen ist aufeinmal Gildenlos ...
Versteh gar nichts mehr!


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok habe den Thread durchgelesen und es ist auf den anderen Server auch passiert...


----------



## Immortalis (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Pest fällt über die WAR server!


----------



## pR13st (13. Oktober 2008)

same probs auf erengrad


----------



## maestrocool (13. Oktober 2008)

jep erengrad is Gildeprob, RVR geht nimmer, ind flugmeister oder Buch kann man sich schenken ...man kommt nimmer weg (wenn man in der stadt is so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...was mach ich da nur....)


----------



## Thule1291 (13. Oktober 2008)

Erengrad: Bin auch Gildenlos, kann nicht fliegen, kein rvr anmelden....


----------



## pR13st (13. Oktober 2008)

na, gildenlos biste nicht, nur ist das gildenmenue anscheinend buggy, dein tag ist auf jeden fall noch da, geht mir genauso.


----------



## Thule1291 (13. Oktober 2008)

pR13st schrieb:


> na, gildenlos biste nicht, nur ist das gildenmenue anscheinend buggy, dein tag ist auf jeden fall noch da, geht mir genauso.


Nein, ist er eben nicht...heul...


----------



## KenosDark (13. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir richtig vorstellen wir ihr vorm PC hockt und zittert, eine Kippe nach dem anderen raucht, euch die Haare rauft und weinkrämpfe bekommt.

Verdammt nimmt nen Buch zum lesen, spielt Flashgames, kümmert euch um Familie und Kind, ja weckt sie auf und sagt, dass ihr jetzt Zeit habt.


----------



## Naridian (13. Oktober 2008)

du hast auch auf alles immer die passende antwort oder kenosDark? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (13. Oktober 2008)

na ich kann mir das gesicht meiner frau lebhaft vorstellen, wie sie mich anschaut wenn ich sie jetzt wecke. btw.: haste mal nen anderen player gefragt ob dein tag noch überm kopf hovert, ich seh es bei mir nämlich selbst auch ned, aber andere sehen es.


----------



## KenosDark (13. Oktober 2008)

Naridian schrieb:


> du hast auch auf alles immer die passende antwort oder kenosDark?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ziemlich, finds klasse wie sich Leute aufregen die das Spiel wollen, naja ich machs mir gemütlich und Beantworte hier alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. Oktober 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Kann mir richtig vorstellen wir ihr vorm PC hockt und zittert, eine Kippe nach dem anderen raucht, euch die Haare rauft und weinkrämpfe bekommt.
> 
> Verdammt nimmt nen Buch zum lesen, spielt Flashgames, kümmert euch um Familie und Kind, ja weckt sie auf und sagt, dass ihr jetzt Zeit habt.




Liebling du wolltest doch vor ner Woche Sex und ich war im Düsterberg... Ich hab jetzt Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (13. Oktober 2008)

nja, aufregen ist hier weniger der passende begriff, man ist halt baff, wenn man einloggt noch ein zwei SZs machen mag und feststellt das die gilde anscheinend wech ist.


----------



## KenosDark (13. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte sich eher Amüsieren. Bin mal die Pflanzen gießen...
_

4 Minuten Später_


Ich hatte mal Pflanzen *Zwinker*


----------



## maestrocool (13. Oktober 2008)

auf Erengrad is entwarnung ...grad ging wieder alles


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmm hab mich grad ausgeloggt und war immer noch Gildenlos und konnte keine Grps eröffnen ... Naja ich schau morgen wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Erengrad mein ich


----------



## Lintagard (13. Oktober 2008)

maestrocool schrieb:


> auf Erengrad is entwarnung ...grad ging wieder alles



Scheint wohl nicht so zu sein, Gebietswechsel zu Fuß hat noch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## KenosDark (13. Oktober 2008)

Sammal, logt ihr euch alle 5 Minuten ein um zu schauen obs funktioniert?


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Nö aber ich schau hier grad so rein und hab im Bilderthread n bischen geguckt und da schaut man doch ma hier rein ob´s wieder funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thule1291 (13. Oktober 2008)

*gääähn* guten morgen
immer noch selber Stand...


----------



## JimmYY (13. Oktober 2008)

*gääääähhn* ..guten morgen ..... hat sich leider noch nix geändert ^^ hoffe es geht bald wieder


----------



## Churchak (13. Oktober 2008)

naja ist glei 8 sprich die heiopeis kommen nun aus ihrem WE und fangen nun an die tickets zu bearbeiten die sich seit freitag 17 uhr (büroschluss) angesammelt haben sprich gegen 11 werden sie mitbekommen das was ned stimmt .........


----------



## howgie (13. Oktober 2008)

gut dass es bei mir nun 2 uhr nachts ist und ich erstmal ins bett gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehen uns dann hoffentlich nachher auf laufenden servern wieder...

howgie


----------



## Imar (13. Oktober 2008)

So arbeit zu ende und nix funktioniert, herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja noch ist hoffnung hab ja noch 6 Std Fahrt bevor mein wohlverdientes Wochenende beginnt.


----------



## siglo xx (13. Oktober 2008)

Oops, wurde schon geschrieben.


----------



## Junike (13. Oktober 2008)

Hm, dann wollnwa doch hier direkt nochmal n bisschen Alarm machen, damit der Beitrag nicht verschwindet - ich war heutmorgen schon etwas verwundert, weil ich plötzlich Gildenlos war, keine Freunde mehr hatte und auch sonst nichts so zu sein schien, wie es sollte.

Irgendwie... fehlt für solche Fälle wirklich das entsprechende Forum... hab ne Weile gebraucht, bis ich den Thread hier entdeckt hatte und aufatmen konnte.

Hoffen wir mal, dass sich das im Laufe des Tages aufklärt und wir keine größere Zwangspause zu erwarten haben =)


----------



## Neal (13. Oktober 2008)

Eher peinlich was da bei GOA abgeht,ich meine,das die das noch nicht mitbekommen haben?Lächerlich!

MFG Neal


----------



## high55555 (13. Oktober 2008)

sagt mal schlaft Ihr eigentlich auch irgendwann? oO

Ich versteh ja, Szenarien kann man eigentlich nur nachts machen, da sind die ganzen Kiddies im Bett. ^^ Aber man kanns auch übertreiben. ^^

Lg


----------



## Junike (13. Oktober 2008)

hm? mittlerweile ists doch... viertel nach neun? da ists durchaus legitim, wach zu sein, glaub ich...


ansonsten... noch immer nichts neues, was unsre armen server betrifft *schnief*


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Wach und am arbeiten... Ferien sind vorbei *gg*
Und ich sitz in der Vorlesung


----------



## Peterparker (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch bereits aus meinen Federn geschlüpft und sitze an meinem Büroarbeitsplatz.
Bin aber trotzdem neugierig ob Huss wieder aus der Potte kommt.

Fand es gestern etwas schade, weil ich nicht so viel Zeit zum Spielen habe aber Sonntags geht das eigentlich immer. Na ja man kann nicht alles haben. Shit happens.

Sagt bescheid wenn es wieder geht.

Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## Martok (13. Oktober 2008)

moin.


also auf erengrad kann ich in der gilde nicht schreiben,
mein " /g moin alle "
wurde mit du bist nicht in einer gilde quittiert, von einem der bei der gilde "schwert+rose" war, und der neben mir stand musste ich das selbe erfahren.
als ich auf den reiter gilde also das wappen da oben rechts ging, kam ihr seid in keiner gilde.

und die anmeldung für ein SZ ging auch nicht.


habt ihr die selben probleme?

LG ary von erengrad


----------



## Junike (13. Oktober 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> 
> also auf erengrad kann ich in der gilde nicht schreiben,
> ...



Ja, genau das ist ja quasi das Problem. Du wirst auch gleich feststellen, dass du nicht aus deinem aktuellen Gebiet raus kommst. Du kannst nicht wegfliegen und auch nicht wegreiten.


----------



## Peterparker (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja hab das selbe Problem, bin seit gestern in keiner Gilde mehr. Allerdings meint unser Gildenleiter das alle noch in seiner Liste stehen nur als Offline gekennzeichnet außerdem merkte er an das es so einen Fehler wohl schon in der Beta gab, das ist aber nur hörensagen.


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Junike schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist ja quasi das Problem. Du wirst auch gleich feststellen, dass du nicht aus deinem aktuellen Gebiet raus kommst. Du kannst nicht wegfliegen und auch nicht wegreiten.



Einfach eine Mail an info@mythic.ea.com schicken und denen sagen, daß GOA nicht reagiert. Immer wieder und wieder, wenn Probleme auftauchen. Vielleicht tut sich dann an der GOA-Front was, schließlich haben wir nicht mehr DAoC-Zeiten in denen MMOs kein öffentliches Interesse geniessen.

Wahrscheinlich ist das sinnlos, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das wird schon heute noch gefixt *gg* Keine Panik, keine Angst...
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass GOA in einer anderen Zeitzone hockt (wo hocken die jetzt eigentlich? Frankreich oder Irland?) und man daher nach unserer Zeit nicht gehen kann... das soll natürlich keine Entschuldigung sein aber der Kommentar "Um diese Zeit ist's doch legitim wach zu sein" hat mich darauf gebracht, das die 1-3 Stunden hinter uns sitzen *gg*
Auch sie sind keine Maschinen die 24h am Tag bereit sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Auch sie sind keine Maschinen die 24h am Tag bereit sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also bei dem support und der serverwartung für ein heutiges MMO erwarte ich eigentlich schon Schichtarbeit. Ist ja hier kein "Karl-Heinz, Winfred und Horst, die 3 Computertüftelfreunde, und ihr Garagenserverpark", sondern ein eigentlich seriöses Unternehmen.

Bereitschaft zur Schichtarbeit wird in vielen anderen Dienstleistungsberufen eingefordert, warum also sollte man am Wochenende nicht Handlungsbereitschaft und -fähigkeit erwarten dürfen?


----------



## Zaraleth (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns auch alles "weg" fing gestern Mittag/Abend bei uns an ... 120-130 Mann gildenlos ... Gildenbank, Emblem, Rang alles weg *g* Komme aus der Stadt nicht mehr raus ... 

Und GOA macht mal wieder nichts, normal müssten die Server schon längst down sein.

Server Erengrad - Zerstörung - Gilde: "Champions von Naggaroth"

Seit gestern abend wurden Tickets ingame geschrieben. Reaktion: Null ... 

Ich glaub bald die kommen gar nicht an wenn man den Bug hat, /who Befehlt zeigt auch nichts an. Wenn ich mittlerweile ein Ingame-Ticket schreibe lande ich jetzt sofort beim abklicken auf dem Bildschirm zur Server-Auswahl! 

Und der Witz obendrauf, nun kann unsere ganze Gilde darauf warten bis Sterntaler mal eins von unseren Postings in einem Fan-Forum findet :/

Wir haben seit gestern abend alle möglichen Support-Wege versucht, nirgendwo eine Reaktion.

*IRGENDWER vom buffed-Team vl nen Draht zu Sterni?* (sorry für Fett und Größe *g*)
Anscheinen kommen die Bug-Meldungen ingame nicht an ... die ganze Stadt bei uns ist voll von "gildenlosen" Gildenspielern ... und das im Großteil seit gestern ABEND! Wir haben sogar Leute die nicht mehr einloggen können oder seit gestern Abend in einem Endlos-Sceanario festhängen! Wäre nett wenn jemand vom buffed-Team mal Sterni auf diesen Thread hier aufmerksam macht ... gibt nicht mehr davon bei der "Konkurrenz" *g*

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=306301

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=306370


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Leute sollen doch nur einfach mal relaxed bleiben, *nicht aufregen...
Davon wird es auch nicht schneller gehen* und macht nur schlechte Laune!
Zurücklehnen und auf den Fix heute warten... du kannst natürlich auch bei GOA antanzen und denen die Schnauze blutig schlagen aber das wird auch nix ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterntaler (13. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,

da ich das Wochenende frei hatte, weiß ich nicht, warum Support und Technik bisher nicht reagiert haben (die arbeiten nämlich 24/7).
Ich mache mich jetzt mal schlau und komme wieder, sobald ich Informationen habe.


----------



## Junike (13. Oktober 2008)

Das klingt toll! *freu*

Lass mir genug Zeit, um zwischenzeitlich die Spülmaschine ein- und auszuräumen und staub zu saugen... sonst verschiebt sich das noch bis zu den nächsten Wartungsarbeiten *hust*

Baaaald läuft wieder alles! *fast fest dran glaub*


----------



## Peterparker (13. Oktober 2008)

Na das klingt doch schon mal gut. Man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. Oktober 2008)

Um mal dem lieben Sterntaler etwas vorzugreifen:

Wir haben gildenintern gestern noch ein paar Selbstversuche gemacht. Defacto sieht es wohl so aus das zwar Änderungen an die Gilden geschickt werden (und auch alles vorhanden ist) das aber nicht angezeigt wird.

Wir sehen an uns selbst keine Gildentags - alle anderen sahen aber das ich ein stolzer fanatic bin. Ausserdem muss ich weiter mein sauer verdientes geld an die Gilde abdrücken obwohl ich ja angeblich gildenlos bin.

Ausserdem hat der Support ganz offensichtlich reagiert. Am Anfang gingen nedmal Zonenwechsel. Der letzte Stand den ich hatte war das man andere wieder anwhispern kann und problemlos zonen konnte. Ich nehm also an das es irgendwas exotisches ist und die Leute von GOA wie verrückt nach dem Fehler suchen...

Oder das der Kaffee inzwischen langsam trocknet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Leute sollen doch nur einfach mal relaxed bleiben, *nicht aufregen...
> Davon wird es auch nicht schneller gehen* und macht nur schlechte Laune!



Ich hab keine schlechte Laune, beileibe nicht - kann eh nicht spielen bis zum Abend - aber ich bin auch ein gebranntes DAoC-Kind. Vielleicht ist es Paranoia, aber die Tendenzen gehen beim support eben für mich wieder in die Zeit - ticket-response-Zeiten steigen, keine Infos...da mach ich lieber gleich zu den Anfängen Rabatz, mittlerweilen sind MMOs eben deutlich größer geworden und mit EA sitzt da ein großer, finanzktäftiger Mitspieler im Boot - da verhallt Kritik naturgegeben nicht so schnell und leicht wie dereinst in der guten alten Zeit.



> Zurücklehnen und auf den Fix heute warten... du kannst natürlich auch bei GOA antanzen und denen die Schnauze blutig schlagen aber das wird auch nix ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das liegt nicht in meiner Absicht. Wie gesagt, GOA hat bei mir natürlich wie bei so manch anderem einen gewissen Ruf weg, aber das kommt eben nicht von ungefähr und ist auch nicht gottgewollt. So ein Ruf ist jedoch nicht für die Ewigkeit, und ich lass mich auch gern eines besseren belehren. Nach der Betakatastrophe war ich zB erstmal guter Dinge - hab hier auch schonmal über den tollen support von GOA ingame geposted - ist ja nicht so, daß ich aus Prinzip nörgel - nur seh ich eben für mich persönlich einen negativen Trend. Das wirkt auf mich ein bischen nach "Grenzen austesten - wie kostengünstig können wir arbeiten, eh die Beschwerden zu laut werden." Normal für eine Firma, aber sich beschweren ist auch normal und hilft ihnen bei diesem Unterfangen ja schlußendlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sterntaler: Danke. Du bist nach wie vor seit release der Lichtblick schlechthin - das ohne jeden Sarkasmus und ehrlich gemeint. Aber wenn Du mal frei hast (bist ja auch nur ein Mensch - glaub ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), geht infotechnisch bei Problemen halt arg wenig. Insofern seh ich da eigentlich noch handlungsbedarf bei euch. Ist aber nur meine Sicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@GrafVonRotz: /whisper ging gestern schon. Der Befehl war nie vom Bug betroffen. Auch - ich nenns mal "weiches" zonen - ging, nur versuch mal, durch ein "Tor" zu laufen oder mit dem Flugmeister wo hin zu fliegen? Nüschd. Vom Nordland nach Norsca und zurück geht und ging, aber ins Ostland/Land der Trolle ("hartes" zonen, anderes Tier) geht nicht.


----------



## Paidea (13. Oktober 2008)

schön auf buffed immer gleich das entsprechende topic zu finden wenn auf erengard mal was nicht läuft...wenns mal wieder länger dauert...nee,keinen stres,war aber schon sehr überrascht als szenarien nicht gingen und die freundesliste (gilde nicht nachgesehen) und ein relogg keine lösung brachte...wir alle lieben die technik...dann viel glück bei der fehlersuche, bei so vielen 1ern und 0ern ist das wahrlich nicht angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: und danke an kai, immer rasch, zuvorkommend, fachlich sachlich aber mit empathie den spielern gegenüber und rhetorisch einwandfrei. tut der community sicherlich gut, einen community manager zu haben, dessen ethos und virtueller habitus wahrlich nicht viel zu wünschen offen lässt...sorry fürs schleimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (13. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird schon heute noch gefixt *gg* Keine Panik, keine Angst...
> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass GOA in einer anderen Zeitzone hockt (wo hocken die jetzt eigentlich? Frankreich oder Irland?) und man daher nach unserer Zeit nicht gehen kann... das soll natürlich keine Entschuldigung sein aber der Kommentar "Um diese Zeit ist's doch legitim wach zu sein" hat mich darauf gebracht, das die 1-3 Stunden hinter uns sitzen *gg*
> Auch sie sind keine Maschinen die 24h am Tag bereit sind
> 
> ...


ist ja schön und gut aber das prob besteht nun schon seit 15h und soooo grosse unterschiede in dere zeit haben die franzmänner/irländer nun weiss gott ned und naja reaktion seitens goa gleich null gibt noch ned mal die standart mail ala "wir konnten sie im spiel ned erreichen blablub das problem ist uns bekannt blablub wir arbeiten dran blablub" ka aber ich fühl mich gerade wieder 6 jahre in der zeit zurück versetzt wenn ich beim einlogen auf einmal in Midgard rauskomme würd mich das glaube nicht mal mehr erstaunen ...............


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Das war auch nicht speziell an dich gerichtet sondern eher eine Allgemeine Aussage, das man's einfach melden soll und sich nicht weiter aufregen soll, weils nichts bringt...

Und der zweite Satz war auch nur ein drastisches Beispiel, das man eben nur warten kann bis es wieder läuft und man selbst daran leider nichts ändern kann, selbst wenn man ihnen mit Gewalt begegnet *gg*


----------



## Arondight- (13. Oktober 2008)

Komisch, bei mir gibt es keine Probleme. ( Bin auf Erengrad ) Gestern gegen 20:00 Uhr ca gab es nur einen Crash als ich eine Instanz betreteten habe. Ich wurde daraufhin vor die Instanz zurückgesetzt, dann war ich plötzlich in keiner Gilde mehr. Habe WAR neugestartet und dann lief alles bis jetzt ohne Problem.


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Arondight- schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir gibt es keine Probleme. ( Bin auf Erengrad ) Gestern gegen 20:00 Uhr ca gab es nur einen Crash als ich eine Instanz betreteten habe. Ich wurde daraufhin vor die Instanz zurückgesetzt, dann war ich plötzlich in keiner Gilde mehr. Habe WAR neugestartet und dann lief alles bis jetzt ohne Problem.



Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Pestichen (13. Oktober 2008)

Also einige Member die am WE gar nicht gespielt haben, fragen mich gerade warum ich Sie gekickt habe ....

Scheint also nicht von der Anwehsenheit abhängig zu sein.


----------



## Zaraleth (13. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen?




Also, wenn ich im Forum poste das sowas nicht geht ... hab ich persönlich natürlich so nen Standard-Kram wie Cache löschen, Neustart, Addons raus usw. das volle Programm natürlich vorab schon durchprobiert *g* ... Nein es geht immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welchen Einfluss sollte in diesem Fall auch MEIN PC / MEINE WAR-Installation haben, wenn die Stadt (die ich ingame nicht verlassen kann *g*) voll ist von Rufen/AnWhispers "Noch wer nicht in Gilde?" oder "Kann noch wer die Stadt nicht verlassen?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hat ja mal eindeutig was mit den Servern/Datenbanken zu tun und nicht mit dem eigenen Spiel-Client ...

Ich befürchte nur bald das von den Tickets kein einziges angekommen ist ... ansonsten wäre es mir unverständlich warum seit 10-15 Stunden keine Reaktion kommt und die Server immer noch Online sind, allein von uns müssten 30-40 Tickets von den einzelnen Mitgliedern rausgegangen sein, von unsere (auch gildenlosen) Allianzgilden ebenfalls. Bei so einem Umfang wäre normal jeder Server sofort runtergefahren worden ....


----------



## Chuggy (13. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Hab eben nochmal nachgeguckt. Zonen via Recall geht nicht und ich bin auch immer noch gildenlos.

Chugaal


----------



## Sterntaler (13. Oktober 2008)

Eines der Programme, die im Hintergrund Informationen zu Zonen, Gilden u.ä. an die Spieler weitergeben, scheint gestern versagt zu haben. Leider geschah das parallel mit einem Ausfall des Kundendienst-Programms auf den beiden Servern. Abegeschickte Tickets sind somit noch irgendwo im Datennirvana und haben unsere CSRs noch nicht erreicht.

Die Technik hat bisher nur auf den Ausfall des CSRs-Tools reagiert, weiß jetzt aber Bescheid.


----------



## Chuggy (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Eines der Programme, die im Hintergrund Informationen zu Zonen, Gilden u.ä. an die Spieler weitergeben, scheint gestern versagt zu haben. Leider geschah das parallel mit einem Ausfall des Kundendienst-Programms auf den beiden Servern. Abegeschickte Tickets sind somit noch irgendwo im Datennirvana und haben unsere CSRs noch nicht erreicht.
> 
> Die Technik hat bisher nur auf den Ausfall des CSRs-Tools reagiert, weiß jetzt aber Bescheid.



Dann sollten aber immer noch die Fehlermeldungen über das Hilfeformular der Website angekommen sein oder liest die eh keiner?? 

Chugaal


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Eines der Programme, die im Hintergrund Informationen zu Zonen, Gilden u.ä. an die Spieler weitergeben, scheint gestern versagt zu haben. Leider geschah das parallel mit einem Ausfall des Kundendienst-Programms auf den beiden Servern. Abegeschickte Tickets sind somit noch irgendwo im Datennirvana und haben unsere CSRs noch nicht erreicht.
> 
> Die Technik hat bisher nur auf den Ausfall des CSRs-Tools reagiert, weiß jetzt aber Bescheid.


Muß ja ein Hammertool sein, wenn das sowohl tickets ingame als auch die Hilfeformulare auf der website verwaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schonmal für die Infos. Das klingt schonmal nicht nach rollback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (13. Oktober 2008)

Hauptsache ich stecke nicht für immer und ewig in Tor Anroc fest. Das Szenario endete einfach nicht und nach dem ausloggen komme ich auf meinem Ork nichtmehr ins Spiel.


----------



## Mikokami (13. Oktober 2008)

Sensationelle 16 Stunden Reaktionszeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterntaler (13. Oktober 2008)

Chuggy schrieb:


> Dann sollten aber immer noch die Fehlermeldungen über das Hilfeformular der Website angekommen sein oder liest die eh keiner??


Gute Frage, warum darauf keiner reagiert hat. Ist sicher, dass einer von euch es darüber versucht hat?


----------



## Chuggy (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Gute Frage, warum darauf keiner reagiert hat. Ist sicher, dass einer von euch es darüber versucht hat?



Also ich habe auf jeden Fall heut morgen eine Meldung über das Hilfeformular gesendet. Wird wohl untergegangen sein, da es keinen Punkt im Betreff gibt für Serverprobleme.

Chuggy


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Gute Frage, warum darauf keiner reagiert hat. Ist sicher, dass einer von euch es darüber versucht hat?


Hab ich definitiv gestern abgeschickt, wurde mir auch als abgeschickt bestätigt.

Edith meint: Habe, nachdem es für serverprobleme keinen Unterpunkt gab, Authentifizierung und Zugang zum Spiel gewählt, das erschien mir am passendsten. Ausserdem hab ich den post auf Englisch geschrieben, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob am Sonntag Abend jemand mit hinreichender Deutschkompetenz da ist und Englisch eher "jeder ein bisl kann" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aridew (13. Oktober 2008)

Das chas ja eifach nöd si!

Sowas von schlecht, den Server immer noch nicht neugestartet....nix läuft...


----------



## SystemFehler (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Gute Frage, warum darauf keiner reagiert hat. Ist sicher, dass einer von euch es darüber versucht hat?


Jup, ich gestern um 19.30 Uhr MESZ und heute morgen 08.20 UHR MESZ.


----------



## Thule1291 (13. Oktober 2008)

Aridew schrieb:


> Das chas ja eifach nöd si!
> 
> Sowas von schlecht, den Server immer noch nicht neugestartet....nix läuft...



Gopfertelli, was isch da los? xD


----------



## seckel (13. Oktober 2008)

SystemFehler schrieb:


> Jup, ich gestern um 19.30 Uhr MESZ und heute morgen 08.20 UHR MESZ.



Haben gestern auf Server Stirland/Ordnung auch ein Ticket wegen Huss geöffnet...ca. 20:30.


----------



## Menelvagor (13. Oktober 2008)

Liebe GOA Mitarbeiter, die das hier zufällig lesen,

man kann es schon als sehr inkompetent bezeichnen, wenn einem Betreiber eines Online RPG´s fast 24 Std. nicht auffällt, dass da 2 Server nicht mehr rundlaufen. Wenn man schon kein eigenes Forum betreibt, weil man mit Kritik aus der Community nicht umzugehen weiss, dann sollte man wenigstens
die Foren solcher Portale wie buffed hier, oder gamona, o.ä. verfolgen. In Ermangelung eines offiziellen Forums stehen in diesen Foren bereits seit gestern
Nachmittag Hilferufe von Spielern, die festhängen etc.. 

Es zeugt schon von einer gewissen Arroganz / Ignoranz, diese Hinweise in derartiger Weise zu ignorieren und erst heute morgen zu bemerken, dass da 
einige Server nicht mehr funktionieren. Na ja, jeder hat eben ein Recht auf ein freies Wochenende.

Das solltet Ihr bei GOA mal zügig in den Griff bekommen! Genug Luft nach oben ist ja offensichtlich vorhanden.

Grüße und solche Sachen
Mene


----------



## Junike (13. Oktober 2008)

Menelvagor schrieb:


> Liebe GOA Mitarbeiter, die das hier zufällig lesen,
> 
> man kann es schon als sehr inkompetent bezeichnen, wenn einem Betreiber eines Online RPG´s fast 24 Std. nicht auffällt, dass da 2 Server nicht mehr rundlaufen. Wenn man schon kein eigenes Forum betreibt, weil man mit Kritik aus der Community nicht umzugehen weiss, dann sollte man wenigstens
> die Foren solcher Portale wie buffed hier, oder gamona, o.ä. verfolgen. In Ermangelung eines offiziellen Forums stehen in diesen Foren bereits seit gestern
> ...



Du hast ja sicher gelesen, dass der dafür zuständige Mensch übers Wochenende frei hatte. Wenn du frei hast, dann gehst du doch bestimmt auch nicht zur Arbeit, um zu gucken, ob da alles in Ordnung ist, oder?

Er hat es gesehen, hat uns bescheid gegeben, dass er sich umguckt und anschließend hat er uns sogar noch verraten, wo das Problem lag. Was verlangst du noch? Ich nenne das Service, ja. Und ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass das ein schneller Service ist dafür, dass die entsprechenden Programme ausgefallen sind und man die Beschwerdetickets nicht erhalten hat.


----------



## Twibble (13. Oktober 2008)

Passiert ist aber immernoch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh sogar soweit zu behaupten das die gestern den ganzen Abend schon dran gewerkt haben aber das Problem halt einfach noch nicht lösbar war. So einen Fehler muss man ja erstmal finden und was uns Kai da geschrieben hat ist das kein alltäglicher Fehler.


----------



## Churchak (13. Oktober 2008)

Junike schrieb:


> Du hast ja sicher gelesen, dass der dafür zuständige Mensch übers Wochenende frei hatte. Wenn du frei hast, dann gehst du doch bestimmt auch nicht zur Arbeit, um zu gucken, ob da alles in Ordnung ist, oder?



schon was von schichtsystemen gehört?das ist das ding womit zB polizei,krankenhäuser,viele andere dienstleister gewährleisten das rund um die uhr wer zu erreichen ist und helfen kann wenn not am mann ist .


----------



## Immortalis (13. Oktober 2008)

grad is der server off..


----------



## SystemFehler (13. Oktober 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> grad is der server off..



Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning, Ticket ref: #921692
--

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir sind uns des Problems mit dem Server "Huss" bewusst und dabei den Fehler so schnell wie zu beheben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
das Kundendienst-Team von Warhammer Online


----------



## Chuggy (13. Oktober 2008)

Junike schrieb:


> Du hast ja sicher gelesen, dass der dafür zuständige Mensch übers Wochenende frei hatte. Wenn du frei hast, dann gehst du doch bestimmt auch nicht zur Arbeit, um zu gucken, ob da alles in Ordnung ist, oder?
> 
> Er hat es gesehen, hat uns bescheid gegeben, dass er sich umguckt und anschließend hat er uns sogar noch verraten, wo das Problem lag. Was verlangst du noch? Ich nenne das Service, ja. Und ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass das ein schneller Service ist dafür, dass die entsprechenden Programme ausgefallen sind und man die Beschwerdetickets nicht erhalten hat.



Du willst uns jetzt nicht ernsthaft erzählen das ein Support von GOA also nur noch gegeben ist wenn Herr Sterntaler zur Arbeit geht?? Dann sollte mann nur hoffen das er nicht krank wird oder vielleicht mal auf die Idee kommt Urlaub zu machen.

Und bzgl. der CSR-Programme, Anfragen über das Hilfeformular der Website wurden ja wohl auch ignoriert, oder ist Herr Sterntaler der einzige der diese Mails liest??

Chuggy


----------



## Drutt (13. Oktober 2008)

puh ich dachte ich wär der einzige der das problem hat bei mir geht auch nichts mehr kann nicht mehr in andere zonen fliegen friendlist geht nicht mehr usw.


----------



## Twibble (13. Oktober 2008)

Bisher ist noch nichtmal was beim login in den News zu lesen - wäre ja vielleicht mal eine Idee die Leute, die keine Foren lesen, darüber zu informieren, dass das Problem bekannt ist. Wir haben immernoch Leute, die fragen warum sie nicht mehr in der Gilde sind... wäre doch ne tolle Aufgabe für Mr Community Manager.


----------



## Snizh (13. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht sollte man mal einen hilfeschrei an ea mythic (us) schicken. möglicherweise werden sie dann aufmerksam, was überhaupt goa in europa anrichtet.

zum vergleich die seiten:
WAR US:
http://www.warhammeronline.com (man beachte die news)
WAR EU:
http://www.war-europe.com (fläshmüll von einem praktikanten programmiert. beachtet bitte mal den bart vom zwerg wenn er ins bild reinslided)

back to topic:
erengrad immernoch beim alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimmYY (13. Oktober 2008)

wenn die den server selbst downgelegt haben . wieso is dann erengard noch on ,,,, is doch des selbe prob. :/


----------



## Zaraleth (13. Oktober 2008)

Junike schrieb:


> Du hast ja sicher gelesen, dass der dafür zuständige Mensch übers Wochenende frei hatte. Wenn du frei hast, dann gehst du doch bestimmt auch nicht zur Arbeit, um zu gucken, ob da alles in Ordnung ist, oder?
> 
> Er hat es gesehen, hat uns bescheid gegeben, dass er sich umguckt und anschließend hat er uns sogar noch verraten, wo das Problem lag. Was verlangst du noch? Ich nenne das Service, ja. Und ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass das ein schneller Service ist dafür, dass die entsprechenden Programme ausgefallen sind und man die Beschwerdetickets nicht erhalten hat.



Mit der Aussage hättest du Recht, wenn du davon ausgehst das GOA nur ne "Klitsche" von nebenan ist und nur aus Putzfrau, Cheffe und einem Mitarbeiter besteht (Obwohl, der Gedanke kam mir zu DAoC-Zeiten doch schon das eine oder andere mal *g*) 

Wir reden hier von einem UNTERNEHMEN was nen paar Hundertausend Kunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass dort 1-2-3 Mitarbeiter mehr da sind die nach sowas schauen SOLLTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Und es auch einen offiziellen "Alternativ-Weg" für die Ingame-Fehlermeldungen gibt der auch eine angemessene Reaktionszeit hat. Ca. 15 Stunden einen Fehler nicht zu bemerken ist schlichtweg peinlich, da gibt es keine Entschuldigung oder akzeptable Gegenargumente für ...

Was ist denn wenn Sterni mal seinen Haupturlaub hat? Sollen wir so lange alle pausieren *g* hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risikofaktor (13. Oktober 2008)

> http://www.war-europe.com (fläshmüll von einem praktikanten programmiert. beachtet bitte mal den bart vom zwerg wenn er ins bild reinslided)



Ja toll, na und?


----------



## Twibble (13. Oktober 2008)

Sterntaler ist Community Kontakt... wenn der die Server wartet ist mir klar warum nix funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junike (13. Oktober 2008)

Hach, am besten regt ihr euch noch den ganzen restlichen Tag darüber auf, dass die Server nicht sofort vom Netz genommen und die Probleme behoben wurden. Noch besser: Macht jeden nieder, der nicht genauso traurig ist.

Ich fand es auch doof, dass ich heutemorgen nicht wie gewohnt spielen konnte. Ich fand es auch doof, dass ich auf der offiziellen Seite nichts über mein Problem lesen konnte. Ich fand es auch doof, dass es schien, als würde sich niemand darum kümmern. Jetzt find ich es doof, dass ihr euch so verhaltet.

Das Problem ist bekannt, man versucht es zu beheben, man hat hier im Forum bescheid gegeben und ich geh schwer davon aus, dass die da grad ernsthaft hart dran arbeiten. Was will man denn mehr? Ihr verlangt ganz schön viel, macht euch das doch mal klar.


----------



## Menelvagor (13. Oktober 2008)

Junike schrieb:


> Du hast ja sicher gelesen, dass der dafür zuständige Mensch übers Wochenende frei hatte. Wenn du frei hast, dann gehst du doch bestimmt auch nicht zur Arbeit, um zu gucken, ob da alles in Ordnung ist, oder?
> 
> Er hat es gesehen, hat uns bescheid gegeben, dass er sich umguckt und anschließend hat er uns sogar noch verraten, wo das Problem lag. Was verlangst du noch? Ich nenne das Service, ja. Und ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass das ein schneller Service ist dafür, dass die entsprechenden Programme ausgefallen sind und man die Beschwerdetickets nicht erhalten hat.



Es kann doch nicht sein, dass bei einem Betreiber eines Onlinerollenspiels, welches von tausenden Spielern, insbesondere am Wochende, gespielt wird, niemand am Wochende da ist. Insbesondere am Wochenende muss doch hier eine Vertretung vorhanden sein.

Der Punkt ist doch der, dass wenn ich mir den Luxus erlaube kein eigenes offizielles Forum für Ankündigungen oder Hilfeanfragen von Spielern zu unterhalten, ich Mitarbeiter haben muss, welche regelmäßig die Foren, welche dann von der Community genutzt werden zu beobachten. Es ist, gelinde
gesagt, eh ein Witz, dass ein solches Forum nicht existiert.

Die Aussage, dass zufällig gestern das Ticketsystem sowie die Kommunikation mit dem Kundendienst etc. etc. alle gleichzeitig ausgefallen sind und das niemand bemerkt haben will, halte ich persönlich entweder für einen dummen Zufall und den Anlass dringend das bestehende System grundlegend zu verbessern, oder es ist schlicht und einfach eine dumme Ausrede über schwerwiegende Verfehlungen gestern und heute einfach hinwegzutäuschen.

Bezeichnend ist doch, dass es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt (fast 24 H später) immer noch nicht funktioniert.

Cya online
Mene


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. Oktober 2008)

JimmYY schrieb:


> wenn die den server selbst downgelegt haben . wieso is dann erengard noch on ,,,, is doch des selbe prob. :/



Arbeitest du in deren Rechenzentrum um das beurteilen zu können? Ich nicht. Was Sterni geschrieben hat erscheint plausibel und ein Problem zu sein das man ned von jetzt auf gleich in den Griff kriegt.

Vielleicht ist auf Erengrad ein Serverneustart nicht erforderlich sondern nur das starten von irgendwelchen Softwareschnittstellen die angeschmiert sind. Vielleicht sieht das Problem für uns nur gleich aus?

Hab heut Urluab und bin trotzdem in der Firma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fahr jetz heim und zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Menelvagor schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass zufällig gestern das Ticketsystem sowie die Kommunikation mit dem Kundendienst etc. etc. alle gleichzeitig ausgefallen sind und das niemand bemerkt haben will, halte ich persönlich entweder für einen dummen Zufall und den Anlass dringend das bestehende System grundlegend zu verbessern



Zufälle gibt es, die gibt's garnicht! *gg*
Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn etwas schief gehen kann, dann geht es auch VOLLKOMMEN schief *gg*


----------



## Snizh (13. Oktober 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Ja toll, na und?



ehm..
hast du mitbekommen was alles in der zeit gelaufen ist? ich liste mal ein paar sachen auf.

- goa spielt updates auf ohne patchnotes (die müssen wir uns von der us seite holen)
- mythic us hatte die registrierung von spielecodes (auch beta) schon 1 woche vorher zugelassen
- goa schreibt sehr wenig news
- goa antwortet nicht wenn man ihnen emails schreibt mit problemen (eine automatische email "danke wird bearbeitet" würde ja reichen)
- die seite hatte noch zum release sehr viele bugs
- bei der open beta wurden news von der DE seite runtergenommen, um den ansturm auf die server zu bremsen (auf der eng/fra seite waren diese news noch aktiv)

das sind nur ein paar kleine sachen die sich bis jetzt goa geleistet hat. der chef von mythic hat sich "im namen von goa" entschuldigt bei den europäern, aber ich glaube da muss sich schnell was ändern.


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Sensationelle 16 Stunden Reaktionszeit...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür das das hier ein Forum ist das nicht in irgendeiner Form offiziell von einer der an WAR beteiligten Firmen betrieben wird find ich es grundsätzlich schonmal toll das jemand überhaupt hier drin reagiert.
Ärgerlich ist so ein Ausfall natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. Oktober 2008)

Snizh schrieb:


> ehm..
> hast du mitbekommen was alles in der zeit gelaufen ist? ich liste mal ein paar sachen auf.
> 
> - goa spielt updates auf ohne patchnotes (die müssen wir uns von der us seite holen)
> ...



- Die Patchnotes erledigt Kai mit großer Zuverlässigkeit für uns wie ich finde.
- Beta is vorbei, wir leben in der Jetztzeit
- Was solls auch groß neues geben? Alles neue erfährt man im Patcher
- Meine Emails wurden alle beantwortet
- Beta is vorbei

Ich bin alles in allem zufrieden. Sie haben den Start gut hingekriegt und auch die ersten Massenschlachten hat der Server weggesteckt wie nix


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Einfach mal im Patcher runterscrollen, da stehen die Patchnotes *gg*


----------



## Alysa (13. Oktober 2008)

ich frag mich auch, gibt es keine Gm´s auf den Servern, denen so was auch noch auffallen könnte? Wenn unsere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten abkacken, sollten die doch einen heißen Draht zu ihrem Arbeitgeber haben, oder? Sollte man wenigstens meinen. Oder hatte, die auch am Wochenende alle frei?


----------



## Thule1291 (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil lass die Disku. so stehen, ich wollte ja nur eine Antwort haben das es in bearbeitung ist.
Vergesst nicht, das Produkt ist noch neu...jeder der etwas tiefer mit Computer auf Du ist weiss wie es manchmal Probleme hageln kann.

Pech in diesem Fall war aber wirklich das unsere Hilfeschreie ins nichts verschwanden...das ist einziges was mich am rechten Sackhaar kitzelt.

Ansonsten gehts dem Thule wieder prächtig.


----------



## Nire (13. Oktober 2008)

Menelvagor schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch der, dass wenn ich mir den Luxus erlaube kein eigenes offizielles Forum für Ankündigungen oder Hilfeanfragen von Spielern zu unterhalten, ich Mitarbeiter haben muss, welche regelmäßig die Foren, welche dann von der Community genutzt werden zu beobachten. Es ist, gelinde
> gesagt, eh ein Witz, dass ein solches Forum nicht existiert.




Das ist kein Witz, das hat Methode. Zu der Zeit, als GOA den Support für DAoC in Europa übernahm, kam es zu sehr vielen technischen Problemen, die sich über einen langen Zeitraum hinzogen. Als die berechtigten, kritischen Kommentare, im damals noch existierenden Forum, überhand nahmen, und auch die Fan-Boys die verärgerten User nicht mehr niederschreien konnten, kam es zuerst zur Bannung bestimmter User und als auch das nichts mehr nutzte zur Schließung des Forums.

Offenbar wird diese "gute, alte Tradition" bis in die heutige Zeit erhalten und spricht IMHO Bände  über die Support-Politik von GOA. 

Der Kunde hat immer schön zu zahlen und ansonsten die Klappe zu halten. Vielleicht sollte man sich besser direkt mit Mythic in Verbindung setzen ...


----------



## Sterntaler (13. Oktober 2008)

Huss wurde neu gestartet und Erengrad wird es jetzt im Moment. 

Danach sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## Thule1291 (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Huss wurde neu gestartet und Erengrad wird es jetzt im Moment.
> 
> Danach sollte das Problem behoben sein.



Juhuuuu danke


----------



## bolto22 (13. Oktober 2008)

aber nächstes mal mit vorwarnung xD

mitten im kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snizh (13. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Einfach mal im Patcher runterscrollen, da stehen die Patchnotes *gg*


das spiel wurde seit dem release ca. 6-10x gepatched... auch wenn die unterhose vom chef der zerstörung pink gefärbt wird, würde ich das gerne erfahren.

@GrafvonRotz
man erfährt halt nicht alles neues. lese dir doch mal die letzen 20 news auf der us seite durch.
befasst man sich einwenig mit der seite, sieht man das es dort auch eine serverstatusseite und eine charaterseite gibt. ea weiss wie sie die leute glücklich macht.


----------



## Nire (13. Oktober 2008)

Thule1291 schrieb:


> Juhuuuu danke




Juhuuuu, und das in nur 12 Stunden oder so ... das lässt hoffen ....


----------



## Thule1291 (13. Oktober 2008)

Snizh schrieb:


> auch wenn die unterhose vom chef der zerstörung pink gefärbt wird, würde ich das gerne erfahren.



uahahahahha ich kann nicht mehr! 

/sign


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Huss wurde neu gestartet und Erengrad wird es jetzt im Moment.
> 
> Danach sollte das Problem behoben sein.


Danke sehr, aber an eurer Reaktionszeit solltet ihr wirklich arbeiten. Den Neustart hätte es schon gestern Nachmittag gebraucht.


----------



## mystral666 (13. Oktober 2008)

Sind denn alle Gilden, erspielte lvl der Charaktere/Gilden, twinks, Gold, etc. noch da?


----------



## Peterparker (13. Oktober 2008)

Na das klingt doch gut, kann jemand bestätigen das alles wieder funktioniert, oder muss ich meiner Gilde neu beitreten?


----------



## Sterntaler (13. Oktober 2008)

Nire schrieb:


> Juhuuuu, und das in nur 12 Stunden oder so ... das lässt hoffen ....


Naja, 2 Stunden nachdem ich davon erfahren habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir untersuchen jetzt, warum das Problem nicht vorher erkannt wurde und wie sich das in Zukunft verhindern lässt.


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Naja, 2 Stunden nachdem ich davon erfahren habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also für deine offenen Worte hast du manchmal echt schon morgens ein Bier verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snizh (13. Oktober 2008)

"Gestern abend kam es auf den Servern Huss und Erengrad zu einem Problem mit der Vermittlung von bestimmen Informationen an die Spieler. Dies verhindert beispielsweise die Anzeige der Gildeninformationen oder das Wechseln von Zonen (einschließlich Szenarien oder Instanzen).

Unsere Techniker arbeiten an der Behebung des Problems und wir werden euch hier auf dem Laufenden halten."
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de205

go goa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nire (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Naja, 2 Stunden nachdem ich davon erfahren habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ging auch nicht gegen Dich, Sterntaler, sondern gegen die "Reaktionszeit", wenn man das denn so nennen kann, Deiner Kollegen. 

Du hattest frei und hast sofort und richtig reagiert - weiter so ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simia (13. Oktober 2008)

Was würden wir nur ohne Sterntaler machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich seh schon Blizz demnächst antraben und ihn mit 6stelligem Gehalt locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geckoho (13. Oktober 2008)

Simia schrieb:


> Was würden wir nur ohne Sterntaler machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das interessiert Ihn doch nicht, er hat ja jetzt schon einen sieben stelligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snizh (13. Oktober 2008)

euuhh?


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Oktober 2008)

Simia schrieb:


> Was würden wir nur ohne Sterntaler machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Niemand nimmt uns unseren Sterni!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Wir untersuchen jetzt, warum das Problem nicht vorher erkannt wurde und wie sich das in Zukunft verhindern lässt.


danke und las die trantüten die das verbockt haben bitte 100 mal "ich darf während meines dienstes nicht schlafen!" auf ne tafel schreiben! in schönschrift aber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paidea (13. Oktober 2008)

Nire schrieb:


> Das ist kein Witz, das hat Methode. Zu der Zeit, als GOA den Support für DAoC in Europa übernahm, kam es zu sehr vielen technischen Problemen, die sich über einen langen Zeitraum hinzogen. Als die berechtigten, kritischen Kommentare, im damals noch existierenden Forum, überhand nahmen, und auch die Fan-Boys die verärgerten User nicht mehr niederschreien konnten, kam es zuerst zur Bannung bestimmter User und als auch das nichts mehr nutzte zur Schließung des Forums.
> 
> Offenbar wird diese "gute, alte Tradition" bis in die heutige Zeit erhalten und spricht IMHO Bände  über die Support-Politik von GOA.
> 
> Der Kunde hat immer schön zu zahlen und ansonsten die Klappe zu halten. Vielleicht sollte man sich besser direkt mit Mythic in Verbindung setzen ...





nun,wenn ich mir einige flames durchlese, dann wundert es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht...als spieler kann ich jeglichen unmut verstehn und nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn eine abbezahlte dienstleistung nicht reibungslos von statten geht...aber die art und weise, wie man dies mitteilt, bzw. die anscheinend fehlende erkenntnis, dass auch nur menschen am anderen ende sitzen, die sich sicherlich den arsch aufreißen (auch die sind nicht pragmatisiert und werden nach leistung bezahlt) und ihr bestmöglichstes versuchen...nee, das ist ein punkt den ich verstehen kann und wo ich es sinnvoll finde leute wie den herrn sternthaler zu installieren, der das 3te auge ist und zwischen sorgen/wünschen/problemen der community und den entwicklern/mitarbeitern vermittelt...und glaub mirs, der wird sicherlich für ein dickes fell bezahlt und wird sich hinn und wieder was anhören lassen dürfen....wird es aber sachlich und formal an seine kollegen weitergeben...und das ist schon einmal sehr gut...denn produktiv ist man sicherlich nicht wenn man nur aggressoren um sich hat, was sicherlich nicht nur an einer jungen community liegt..auch ich bin ein hitzkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das die informationspolitik noch ausbaufähig ist lass ich so stehen und sage nur... /signed
ist ja nicht so das ich hier wen als automatismus ins chutz nehen will...nur das man nicht von ungehobelten rotzlöfflen zugepöbelt werden will und sich dies einfach in keinem arbeitsverhältnis gehört...my cents


----------



## Tikume (13. Oktober 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> danke und las die trantüten die das verbockt haben bitte 100 mal "ich darf während meines dienstes nicht schlafen!" auf ne tafel schreiben! in schönschrift aber!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Problem ist wohl dass der Server an sich ja lief ... nur als Spieler hat man nur die Möglichkeit derartige Probleme über Ticket zu melden oder in externen Foren rumzumosern.

Hoffen wir auf besserung in der Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nire (13. Oktober 2008)

Nunja, Paidea, Du unterstellst hier aber einfach mal so ungehöriges "Rumgeflame" unter Bezug auf die jetzige Situation ...
 das passt nicht ganz zusammen.

Es gab damals natürlich auch rumgepöbel, aber wenn ich schreibe "berechtigte Kritik", dann meine ich das auch so. Das war ganz klar ein Maulkorb, für die Leute, die eben nicht gepöbelt hatten und sachliche, und damit auch nicht wiederlegbare Kritik äußerten. 

Und deshalb gleich ein ganzes Forum einzustampfen und durch "ein drittes Auge" ersetzen? Ich weiß ja nicht ... abgesehen davon, denke ich mal, dass auch in funktionierenden Foren Leute wie Stern die Meldungen sichten und an die entsprechenden Stellen weitergeben ....


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2008)

Also mich nerven die Probleme auch aber ich muss sagen das ich es super finde das "Sterni" sich hier mit uns in Verbindung setzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abwarten und Kaffee trinken ( mag kein Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pestichen (13. Oktober 2008)

Mal so nebenbei, geht denn nun alles wieder oder bestehen die Probleme weiterhin?


----------



## seckel (13. Oktober 2008)

Pestichen schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei, geht denn nun alles wieder oder bestehen die Probleme weiterhin?



Huss hat um 12 funktioniert.


----------



## Pestichen (13. Oktober 2008)

seckel schrieb:


> Huss hat um 12 funktioniert.



Na das ist doch erfreulich. Wäre echt nervtötend gewesen....


----------



## kenjimo (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde, wir sollten den GOA-Jungs mit Warhammer ne zweite Chance geben und nicht bei jedem kleinen Fehler wieder mit alten Geschichten ankommen! Ich denke, und hoffe natürlich, dass GOA aus seinen Fehlern gelernt hat und da gab und gibt es auch schon einige Anzeichen dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schön, dass Sterntaler hier überhaupt ne Erklärung abgibt und nicht nur ein "Wir kümmern uns drum!" . Ich gehe davon aus, dass man jetzt verstärkt ein Auge auf diesen Teil des Programms wirft, der zu diesem Fehler führte. Eine Fehlfunktion im spielinternen Meldesystem ist ja wie wenn der Notruf spackt. Der Eine braucht Hilfe und der Andere würde gerne helfen, das unterstell ich mal grundsätzlich jedem Supportteam, aber weiß halt von nix!
Der Fehler ist nun das erste Mal nach Release aufgetreten und wurde für das, dass der Support nix wissen konnte nun doch auch recht fix behoben.

MfG


----------



## Fearli (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Reaktionszeit von Sterntaler klasse, aber ich frage mich warum sich keiner der Gamemaster gewundert hat, daß keine Tickets mehr reinkommen, und zwar über nen recht langen Zeitraum.


----------



## Shatnik (13. Oktober 2008)

So, hallo erstmal,

Ich bin neu hier und werde mich vieleicht ab und an mal melden. Ich war vom gestrigen Chaos auf Huss nur am Rande betroffen, da mein Sonntagabend aus NFL Streams besteht, aber ich habe meine Freunde im Ventrilo fluchen hören. Aber es hat doch deutlich gemacht wo was im argen liegt. 

Die Kommunikation vom User zu GOA ist doch recht schwer ohne eigenes Forum. Und die Kommunikation von GOA zurück findet auch nur dezentral statt. Ich hatte gestern abend auf meinem "Stamm-Forum" (Warhammer Alliance) einen Thread dazu aufgemacht auf den sich bisher kein als GOA/mythic Mitarbeiter gekennzeichneter geantwortet hat. Sprich User die nur dieses Forum lesen haben immer noch keine Rückmeldung warum sie nur sehr eingeschränkt spielen konnten. Hätte mich ein Kumpel nicht auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht, hätte ich mich weiterhin gewundert.

Auch fand ich nach dem Kommentar zur War-Europe Seite hier im Forum den Post der dort sein sollte nicht. Erst nachdem ich auf die in Deutsch übersetzte Seite gegangen bin fand ich ihn. Wenn ich ein Homepage in versch. Sprache anbiete sollte ich diese trotzdem Inhaltsgleich halten.

Jetzt kann man sagen, hey du spielst auf einem deutschen Server, such dir ne deutsche Community, lies die  Seiten in der Sprache die auch dein Server hat aber ich denke das ist kleingeistig. Gerade die MMO Welt lebt vom Internationalen Flair und englischsprachige Foren haben meist mehr Input weil eben auch viele anderssprachige dort Posten. Somit würde ich auf viele meinungen und erfahrungen verzichtenund. Dafür geh ich nicht auf Foren.

Ich bin selber Selbständig und mir passieren Fehler, kann alles passieren, nur muß ich das dem Kunden kommunizieren und ihm die Chance geben mir Fehler auch mitzuteilen. Und man muß Fehler auch im Unternehmen kommunizieren auch am Wochenende oder in der nacht. Sonst gibt es so Dinge das Tankstellen nach nem Computerfehler die ganze nacht Sprit für 20 Cent verkaufen,. Morgens hatten die keinen Sprit mehr und nur weil die nachtschicht neu war und die Notfallnummer des Chefes nicht hatte. Jetzt hat die Tanke bei mir um die Ecke nachts zu, damit das nicht nochmal passiert.

nochmal ich will hier niemanden flamen, das soll konstruktive Kritik sein.


----------



## Ashgard (13. Oktober 2008)

Weil ich immer "Keine Betreiberforen" lese. Für was bitte? Bei Blizzard wars/ists auch so, das erstmal
über Stunden "Loginserver down", etc. Post waren, bis mal im Technikunterforum (sic! weil ja da
eh wer liest) die "Wir haben ein Problem und wir arbeiten daran" kamen.

Da wurde teilweise schon über gravierende Serverprobs auf Fansites (worldofwar, wow.ingame, etc.)
auf der Hauptseite berichtet bevor mal irgendwas geschehen ist.

Und dem Blizz-Support wurde in Foren ein ähnlich zähflüssiges Reaktionsvermögen unterstellt
(bis hin zu "Scheiss Irren"-Posts) wie hier jetzt gegen GOA.

Von daher, wass solls, scheint ja heute wieder alles zu laufen.


----------



## Shatnik (13. Oktober 2008)

Nur weil Blizzard einen schlechten Job mit ihren Foren macht, heißt es ja noch lange nicht das das so prinzipiel ne gute Idee wäre wenn man das hätte, oder.

Für mich ist es halt sehr befremdlich wie dezentral die Kommunikation von GOA Seite aus läuft. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit dem Patcher. den mach ich einaml am Tag an und dann braucht der ca 10 Sekunden und dann seh ich den den ganzen Abend nicht mehr. Und wie jetzt von der Arbeit aus, kann ich den schon gar nicht lesen.



> Von daher, wass solls, scheint ja heute wieder alles zu laufen.



Jeder macht Fehler, wer viel arbeitet viele, wer wenig arbeitet wenige und wer von sich behauptet gar keine zu machen sollte mal drüber nachdenken. Also werden wieder Fehler passieren. Gar kein Problem. Aber mit nem zentralen Forum, das in nem anderen Rechnerzentrum liegt, kann man halt mehr Kommunikation nach aussen bringen, wenn man das den will. Das wll man hier scheinbar, wenn ich Sterni richtig verstanden habe, aber es ist ein Post für alle ersichtlich und nicht in 20 versch. Foren wo die Leute warten ob ihr Forum diesmal bedacht wird (siehe mein Einwand Warhammer Alliance).


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Fearli schrieb:


> Ich finde die Reaktionszeit von Sterntaler klasse, aber ich frage mich warum sich keiner der Gamemaster gewundert hat, daß keine Tickets mehr reinkommen, und zwar über nen recht langen Zeitraum.



Denen war der Kaffee ausgegangen, deswegen waren sie froh darüber und haben sich gedacht "Super! Scheint ja alles zu funktionieren!"^^


----------



## kenjimo (13. Oktober 2008)

Shatnik schrieb:


> So, hallo erstmal,
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und werde mich vieleicht ab und an mal melden. Ich war vom gestrigen Chaos auf Huss nur am Rande betroffen, da mein Sonntagabend aus NFL Streams besteht, aber ich habe meine Freunde im Ventrilo fluchen hören. Aber es hat doch deutlich gemacht wo was im argen liegt.


Hi, und willkommen erstmal.



> Die Kommunikation vom User zu GOA ist doch recht schwer ohne eigenes Forum. Und die Kommunikation von GOA zurück findet auch nur dezentral statt. Ich hatte gestern abend auf meinem "Stamm-Forum" (Warhammer Alliance) einen Thread dazu aufgemacht auf den sich bisher kein als GOA/mythic Mitarbeiter gekennzeichneter geantwortet hat. Sprich User die nur dieses Forum lesen haben immer noch keine Rückmeldung warum sie nur sehr eingeschränkt spielen konnten. Hätte mich ein Kumpel nicht auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht, hätte ich mich weiterhin gewundert.
> 
> Auch fand ich nach dem Kommentar zur War-Europe Seite hier im Forum den Post der dort sein sollte nicht. Erst nachdem ich auf die in Deutsch übersetzte Seite gegangen bin fand ich ihn. Wenn ich ein Homepage in versch. Sprache anbiete sollte ich diese trotzdem Inhaltsgleich halten.
> 
> Jetzt kann man sagen, hey du spielst auf einem deutschen Server, such dir ne deutsche Community, lies die Seiten in der Sprache die auch dein Server hat aber ich denke das ist kleingeistig. Gerade die MMO Welt lebt vom Internationalen Flair und englischsprachige Foren haben meist mehr Input weil eben auch viele anderssprachige dort Posten. Somit würde ich auf viele meinungen und erfahrungen verzichtenund. Dafür geh ich nicht auf Foren.


Du kannst dir jede Community die dir zusagt aussuchen aber bitte erwarte dann nicht, dass im Hausfrauen.de Forum sich einer vom DFB meldet und dir erklärt warum die Fußballübertragung ausgefallen ist. Das hat somit nichts mit kleingeistig zu tun...Die deutsche Comm ist da einfach näher am Ball!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Kildran (13. Oktober 2008)

ja so wars bei uns auf Averland auch letztens kann sein das der server überlastet is waren im bg und kamen nimmer raus und sowas und auf einmal disc und kamen net aufn server stunde später war er down naja da hatte ich schon schlimmeres mit den bg servern von WoW und das über wochen das wird schon


----------

